
Executive Order Is Expected to Curtail Protections for Social Media Companies - JesseJon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/28/us/politics/trump-executive-order-social-media.html
======
djaque
All because of a private company tagging misinformation designed to
disenfranchise voters on their own platform.

Here's the actual EO because of the paywall: [https://kateklonick.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/DRAFT-EO-...](https://kateklonick.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/DRAFT-EO-Preventing-Online-Censorship.pdf)

It's another attention grab to distract from the real issues. Something like
>75% of restaurants in my small town aren't expected to survive. This isn't
doing them any good.

~~~
djaque
[deleted]

~~~
themgt
The EO says "The Attorney General shall establish a working group" to look at
potential "unfair and deceptive acts and practices" by online platforms, and
lists as an example of such an act "monitoring or creating watch-lists of
users" etc.

Ironically, your post's complete misrepresentation of what the EO says is the
sort of thing Twitter should presumably want to append a fact check to.

~~~
djaque
Woops, that's my fault for reading too quickly. After going over it a couple
of more times I agree that your reading is probably more inline with what they
meant. In fairness, they're kind of missing a few verbs there and that
ambiguity makes it difficult to nail down. I'll get rid of my previous post.

------
amanzi
Twitter didn't censor anything - they didn't remove the tweet, nor did they
censor any of the text in the tweet. Not that the facts matter here anyway...

------
dahdum
Are there really no non-editorial ways Twitter could have addressed the
factual errors? I don’t see the rationale behind picking this fight after so
many years, at least in this way.

------
paganel
When Twitter's CEO decided to enter the political game by picking sides this
was bound to happen.

And before anyone starts accusing me of being pro-Trump, I'm not a US citizen,
I've never been to the States, I do personally believe that most of the times
he says things that are not by the book or that are just plain wrong (but the
"duty" of a politician is not to say the correct things or to do the right
thing, it is to get re-elected) but nevertheless I do believe that the mail-
voting thing is prone to electoral fraud.

I know for sure that were they to suggest a similar thing in my country (I
live in Eastern Europe) I'd probably get out on the streets to protest against
it (we've had our own share of electoral fraud in our recent history, like
"making" dead people vote).

